# Sit up improvement



## reed11b (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone have any sit up improvement/maintenance routines that don't use actual sit ups that they swear by?
Looking to mix things up, I don't mind doing push-ups 5 days a week, but for some reason sit ups get old fast.
Reed


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 10, 2013)

Heavy squats/deadlifts/olympic lifts, planks, flutter kicks, kettlebell work, etc. I don't like to hammer the core too often. It usually gets enough work stabilizing my heavy compound lifts.

If I'm feeling feisty, I like to do these for a few 30m sets. They hurt. You really have to have the right floor/plate combo though.






edit: found a better vid


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 11, 2013)

Honestly, outside of Boot Camp/mandatory PT, I've never focused on sit ups, & never had a problem maxing out that part of the PFT (not that maxing out that part is impressive).  IMO there are about a million other exercises that will serve you better. Off the top of my head:

-Squats & deadlifts
-for variety: Russian twists, v-ups, flutter kicks, planks, hanging leg raises, ab wheel/barbell/furniture slider rollouts

Just about anything recommended by the 170 lbs beast named Ross Enamait:





How often you focus on core specific work should depend on your goals.


----------

